# Leroy Merlin - Missing a delivery



## piersuk (Nov 13, 2015)

Does anyone have any experience of having a Leroy Merlin Delivery made and then not being at home to accept it? 

I'm looking at taking advantage of their current 70% sale on some bits I need but can't guarantee that I'll be around for any when in the 10 days when they suggest it will be delivered.

Anyone?


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

10 days? 
You will be lucky, every order we have made takes a month or longer.
They do tend to call you first though the day before and again on the day of delivery so technically you should be able to organise a time or get them to drop it off.
That is here though, no idea what the delivery company in your area is like.


----------



## piersuk (Nov 13, 2015)

Pazcat said:


> 10 days?
> You will be lucky, every order we have made takes a month or longer.
> They do tend to call you first though the day before and again on the day of delivery so technically you should be able to organise a time or get them to drop it off.
> That is here though, no idea what the delivery company in your area is like.


Thanks for the reply... There is a market for 'delivery to store'.... Probably save them a load too!


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

Not tried that option as when we order it is generally stuff to big to pick up but it could be a good option if you can.


----------



## piersuk (Nov 13, 2015)

Pazcat said:


> Not tried that option as when we order it is generally stuff to big to pick up but it could be a good option if you can.


Alas not available, that's my point.... Perhaps there's an opening there... Jason Valley Collection Point


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

Just for information. A new Leroy Merlin store is opening at Finestrat on December 6th 2016.


----------



## piersuk (Nov 13, 2015)

tebo53 said:


> Just for information. A new Leroy Merlin store is opening at Finestrat on December 6th 2016.


:rockon: 

Long time coming.... Good news, saves getting involved in the trip to Gandia and the Bellreguard bottleneck!


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

I have experience of Leroy Merlin delivering the wrong product, and Leroy Merlin delivering some broken bathroom tiles which were hidden underneath good tiles, as if we wouldn't find out! To be fair the driver was employed by the company that made the tiles, and not by Leroy Merlin, so Leroy Merlin did not have much control over the matter. Both cases were sorted out by Leroy Merlin without any dispute - I get the impression that they are more than used to deliveries going wrong, etc. However it did mean another Saturday wasted trying to sort everything out.

So to answer the OPs question, the delivery seems to be handled by the product manufacturer rather than Leroy Merlin, so it might vary as to what happens if you are out when they deliver. The guy who delivered the tiles was obviously a cowboy. Not only did he knowingly deliver a broken product, but he falsely claimed to have called when we were out (I located him having a coffee round the corner). However he wasn't employed by Leroy Merlin.

I'm happy to use Leroy Merlin for items that don't need to be delivered, but if possible I would avoid using them for things that do need to be delivered.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

I ordered a rug from LM last month and the delivery was subcontracted to SEUR. It didn't arrive on the due date, nor the next day, so I rang LM. Apparently the driver told them our address did not exist. I asked LM to tell the driver to contact his colleague in the Medina office, who delivers Amazon stuff to us at least once a month. Lo and behold the rug turned up next day.

I won't use LM delivery service again!


----------

